# jobless EMT



## girlyEMT26 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, I have been certified for a year and a half and i already have a full time so i am looking for something on weekends, but not having any luck.... I am trying to get hired at our ER and i cant get hired there  because i need 6 months exp... but i cant get hired anywhere to obtain the 6months.... 


any advice??? 


my certification expires April and i am renewing it but i feel like things i have learned are starting to slip away....


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 14, 2011)

Where are you from? Usually you can check on craigslist, indeed.com, simplyhire.com or check county ems site.


----------



## girlyEMT26 (Jul 14, 2011)

i live in so cal.... downey area... i have searched but stilll nothing.... this sucks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Try volunteering. Since you already have a full time job its not going to be easy to find an EMT job just on the weekends.


----------



## girlyEMT26 (Jul 14, 2011)

right, i understand..... i know they rather have someone with more availability..... where can i volunteer that i can have hands on?


of subject question.... what is the best site to use for CEs


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 14, 2011)

Check your local fire stations, EMS stations, hospitals. 

And on your second question sorry I don't know of any sites.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Hall Ambulance in Bakersfield is hiring, you should check them out. Good luck!


----------



## jon51 (Jul 14, 2011)

911 experience will be hard to come by in LA county as those companies are not hiring often.  There are alot of IFT companies still hiring if you are interested in getting some experience for the resume.  To be honest even with 6 months of experience you will still have a difficult time getting a tech job.  Many people with years of experience will be looking for those jobs as well.  Best advice would be to get on any ambulance company and quickly become friends with some ER nurses that can help you out in 6 months.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 14, 2011)

Only work for Hall if you plan on being a lifer there. Dont mention that you want to work for fire.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 14, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Only work for Hall if you plan on being a lifer there. Dont mention that you want to work for fire.



Because telling ANY job you plan on leaving as soon as something better comes along is a great idea...


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 14, 2011)

um I didnt but when i have a background in the fire service on my resume... what am I going to do lie? thats a good way to start a relationship with a company. The guy went from being really cool to looking through my application and seeing it and flat out asked me when the last fire test I took was. its not a matter of leaving its a matter of they only want EMS driven people. This is just a heads up.


----------



## Joe (Jul 14, 2011)

You don't have to lie. Its all how you phrase it. Yes hall is always going to want lifers. Wont any job? I know when I got my current non ems job that's what they were looking for. I have trained a few people and can tell you that if someone is just an inbetweener they put 0 effort into it. Hell even if you say you are in it for the long haul, by the time you decide to quit they would have forgotten about it anyway.


----------



## EMTSic (Jul 16, 2011)

I know that Pacific, Care and Doctors wont hire you as weekend thing, but before I picked up a job at Care I know Medcoast ambulance was hiring part-time drivers, Check them out!


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Jul 16, 2011)

My best advice is to talk to someone at a place every so often and sort of harass them and keep tabs on them to see if they're hiring.

I got hired at a volunteer service a year ago probably because I called them 3 times in 2 months and sent them all my required info [class 4, registration card etc] like twice through e-mail and then I gave up and then one day they randomly called me to come in for a shift.

It happens! Be persistent with places


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait... Vollie places HIRE people? Out here they take damned near anyone who walks in the door with a pulse


----------



## galadriel (Jul 21, 2011)

*jobless EMT also*

I've been certified/licensed over a year too; my dox expire the end of March 2012. I'm in southern California, too; and I agree the job market has been terrible. I'm a 48yr old mom of 2, and am really wanting to enter the EMS field. But all the ambulance companies want experienced folks. I've had lots of interviews. The one company that did hire me, PRN, "dis=hired" me after I supposedly failed their back xray ( my dr. said my back was fine, just not 20 yrs old anymore!) . I'll try looking for volunteer opps at hospitals I guess. Don't know what else to do~


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jul 22, 2011)

PM me if you still want a job. 

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## clibb (Jul 22, 2011)

galadriel said:


> I've been certified/licensed over a year too; my dox expire the end of March 2012. I'm in southern California, too; and I agree the job market has been terrible. I'm a 48yr old mom of 2, and am really wanting to enter the EMS field. But all the ambulance companies want experienced folks. I've had lots of interviews. The one company that did hire me, PRN, "dis=hired" me after I supposedly failed their back xray ( my dr. said my back was fine, just not 20 yrs old anymore!) . I'll try looking for volunteer opps at hospitals I guess. Don't know what else to do~



A back X-ray? I have never heard of a company doing such a thing!


----------



## WDA (Aug 10, 2011)

Widen your search to other cities. I currently work for a company that wants applicants to have NO EXPERIENCE (so that you don't have any bad habits). The company is based in Irwindale, CA. Consider relocating.


----------



## JENNI (Aug 13, 2011)

WDA said:


> Widen your search to other cities. I currently work for a company that wants applicants to have NO EXPERIENCE (so that you don't have any bad habits). The company is based in Irwindale, CA. Consider relocating.



The company you work for happen to be Medic-1 by any chance?


----------



## WDA (Aug 13, 2011)

JENNI said:


> The company you work for happen to be Medic-1 by any chance?



Wha-? Huh? Who?


----------



## WDA (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Medic-1-Ambulance-EI_IE406375.11,28.htm


----------



## JENNI (Aug 14, 2011)

WDA said:


> Wha-? Huh? Who?



I guess thats a no then


----------



## WDA (Aug 15, 2011)

JENNI said:


> I guess thats a no then



I guess...


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 15, 2011)

girlyEMT26 said:


> i already have a full time so i am looking for something on weekends, but not having any luck..



So, you're not exactly jobless then.  Just a workaholic.



girlyEMT26 said:


> any advice???



If the current job isn't satisfactory then look elsewhere.  As mentioned in previous posts, there are actual unemployed people looking for work too who would love to get a job and earn a living but can't because people with full time work are also sucking up any casual/part time work they can get.


----------

